# Rear Speakers



## dogfight86 (Sep 2, 2007)

Unfortunately, my 02 Altima was totaled I need to get my sound system out, I can do the front speakers and the head unit but I had to take my car in to get the rear speakers installed. Does anyone know how to get the rear speakers out? thanks


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

if its totaled then u can just rip the cover above the top of the speakers that has the ndss on the grill and un screw the speakers..u gotta get them from the inside of the car tho..i put new spkrs in my 03 3.5 so if u have ne probs lemme kno


----------

